# Audi Q6 Development Continues. Targets BMW X6 Says AutoExpress



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The idea of the Audi Q6 popped up on our radar * back in February when Audi brand group design chief Wolfgang Egger mentioned the four rings might be interested in taking on the X6, BMW's sport utility vehicle with coupe-like roofline. * Then, the name Q6 showed up later in the month spoken (not surprisingly) * by Automobile Magazine's/Car Magazine's Georg Kacher. *

From the outset the BMW X6 seemed like an oddball to us but it's been well received in the market and a sales success. Further, the Touareg and the Cayenne prove there's a bit of a sweet spot in between Q5 and Q7 in size.

Today AutoExpress has run a story focusing solely on the Q6 and has paired the piece with several well-designed renders of how they think this new offering might appear. See all of the renders in high-res after the link at the bottom.

Most of the intel is what we know or what we might expect. Think Touareg/Cayenne sizing with a mix of performance-oriented Audi engines and more of a Sportback-styled greenhouse. Interestingly, AutoExpress says the 4.0T may even find its way into the offering which might suggest at least a Q6 S version.

*So What Do We Think*
Egger and Kacher made this highly believable and the AutoExpress piece is very interesting to look at as it's well done and uses many Audi design cues cohesively. Note many styling bits from the recent A3 Concept. We doubt though that AutoExpress has seen the design so this is, after all, a guess.

Internally, one of our contacts has confirmed that Q6 is very much happening. Our contact hasn't seen it or designs for it but has definitely heard about the project.

Read more and see more renders after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

